# Not too bad... so far...



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Dropped off my truck to my new mechanic last night... When I bought it occasionally it would have a hard time starting in the morning and start just fine the rest of the day. The guy I bought it from was up front and told me about it. Sure enough, every few days or so I'd have to crank it twice before it would start, but it'd start every time. This winter has been a weird one, and once it did get cold, single digits, it was very hard to start. Also, six months after I had the inspection for DOT, I started to feel a ever so slight wobble in the steering wheel once in awhile. 

Well got the call this morning, it needs new front shocks, rotors and breaks, and for the starting issue the fuel system tests just fine. (I was thinking the pressure regulator or maybe a check valve stuck open down by the fuel pump? But I'm just a drain cleaner, not an auto mechanic...) They said it needs a tune up bad and that might solve the problem. But everything checks out just fine, no codes, perfect fuel pressure even after sitting overnight. 

It's almost 20 years old with 64K on it. I pretty much stole it from the guy without having to talk him down. So my first big'ish expense isn't too bad... I'd rather put the money into the camera fund... but lets face it, out of all the tools out there, your truck is the most important.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

A tune up of my truck made a world of difference.

Funny how we can overlook seemingly simple things when it comes 
to maintenance.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

what kind of truck? make , year , engine, gas or diesel ?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

'97 Chevy 3500 box truck, 5.7 gas


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

is it fuel injected or the throttle body on top of the manifold?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

You got me on that one. I'm pretty sure it's fuel injected, but not 100%.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

A later on thought I had was, when it was really cold, I did hit it with ether and a cylinder would fire, but not start, even with a few shots. A number of crankings later it would fire...


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Tighten the battery posts or replace the battery before you go spending $$$$$ If you want a tuneup-replace the coil too-it's 40$ and a very common Chevy truck problem. When I went on vacation in December my express refused to start for my helper. When I got back I tested everything and it ended up being the primary coil wire itself. Cost me 6$


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

next cold day, turn the key and let the fuel pump build up pressure in the fuel lines before turning the key to crank, if it starts with no problems, do this for a few days and if no problems, its a fuel pressure issue, it might take over night for the fuel lines to bleed down, also when was the last time the fuel filter was changed? that will give alot of issue if its clogged..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I did have to put a new battery in it shortly after I bought it, about 2 weeks after I bought it. 

I thought about doing the tune up myself, done it many times on my other trucks, but never on a van. I'm sure I can do it, but since it's already in there....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> next cold day, turn the key and let the fuel pump build up pressure in the fuel lines before turning the key to crank, if it starts with no problems, do this for a few days and if no problems, its a fuel pressure issue, it might take over night for the fuel lines to bleed down, also when was the last time the fuel filter was changed? that will give alot of issue if its clogged..


That's what I'd do. Hard to hear the pump turn on then off from the cab, but did that with Mrs. OS behind the wheel and my head up to the tank. Pump would quit and still take time to start. Had a similar issue with my f150, but the pump wouldn't shut off on that. The guy I bought it from said he changed the fuel filter when he replaced the pump.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

55-60 lbs fuel pressure is what I'd want to see. I would have them triple check the posts. Tuneup is simple-plastic trim under the radio gets removed the. 4 10mm bolts to remove the "doghouse". Be prepared to buy new wire separating clips. They're too important not to replace if they break. It's true the cap/rotor or coil could be bad. You would need an Hei spark tester. And a known good plug wire to test it all.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

fuel filters should be changed every year...so depending when the pump was changed..could be filter time..


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

??? How do you test a fuel filter??? Dang it I should know this. For a shade tree I'm stumped.
Anyways-if the filter is new on your van. In 10 years of owning Chevys I've seen just the battery cap/rotor, wires, coil, pump, each cause a no start independently.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Chev fuel filters in the gas tank?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

fixitright said:


> Chev fuel filters in the gas tank?


 thank goodness no-passenger side on the frame just under the side doors


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

fixitright said:


> Chev fuel filters in the gas tank?


nope, thats just a screen on the pump, the fuel filters are on the chassis rail on the passenger side and are about 4 inches long and about 2 inches around..metal cans..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

KoleckeINC said:


> 55-60 lbs fuel pressure is what I'd want to see. I would have them triple check the posts. Tuneup is simple-plastic trim under the radio gets removed the. 4 10mm bolts to remove the "doghouse". Be prepared to buy new wire separating clips. They're too important not to replace if they break. It's true the cap/rotor or coil could be bad. You would need an Hei spark tester. And a known good plug wire to test it all.


I'll have them do that. Thanks!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Well I did say "so far"...

Two reasons it's good I didn't book anything today. Truck's not done, and it's a snow day. Mrs. OS works in taxes, so this is her busy season and can't take time off, so I'm hanging out with my 7yo apprentice. (rebuilding a couple of old school 100 motors today)

Got the call a little bit ago, they wanted to check it again this morning after the tune up, and sure enough it was still hard to start. They left the pressure gage on and did see a pressure drop. He said he feels bad selling me the tune up, even though it needed it, but believes it is the fuel pump afterall. He's giving me a good deal on it, I've called around for prices already and the price he's giving me is half off.

I'm not pissed at all. Afterall, when someone's main is backed up I don't sell a replacement off the bat, but sometimes it ends up that way after $$$$ of work. And all in all, it's work that needed to be done.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

If you end up with a good truck at a price your happy with, then its all good.....:thumbup:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> Dropped off my truck to my new mechanic last night... When I bought it occasionally it would have a hard time starting in the morning and start just fine the rest of the day. The guy I bought it from was up front and told me about it. Sure enough, every few days or so I'd have to crank it twice before it would start, but it'd start every time. This winter has been a weird one, and once it did get cold, single digits, it was very hard to start. Also, six months after I had the inspection for DOT, I started to feel a ever so slight wobble in the steering wheel once in awhile.
> 
> Well got the call this morning, it needs new front shocks, rotors and breaks, and for the starting issue the fuel system tests just fine. (I was thinking the pressure regulator or maybe a check valve stuck open down by the fuel pump? But I'm just a drain cleaner, not an auto mechanic...) They said it needs a tune up bad and that might solve the problem. But everything checks out just fine, no codes, perfect fuel pressure even after sitting overnight.
> 
> It's almost 20 years old with 64K on it. I pretty much stole it from the guy without having to talk him down. So my first big'ish expense isn't too bad... I'd rather put the money into the camera fund... but lets face it, out of all the tools out there, your truck is the most important.


Put a new fuel filter on it,probably the problem


----------



## Turd Herder (Jun 4, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> but lets face it, out of all the tools out there, your truck is the most important.


Your admission your truck is your most important tool, yet you still drive a 20 year old truck around. Why not get yourself a new truck to last you the next 15-20 years?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Turd Herder said:


> Your admission your truck is your most important tool, yet you still drive a 20 year old truck around. Why not get yourself a new truck to last you the next 15-20 years?


I know the history of this truck. It was bought new by Lansing Electric Motors and was used by the electricians to build the GM Delta plant. Once the plant was built the owners of LEM decided to dissolve the Electrical side of the company and thus had no need for this cube any more. The history of any vehicle is more important than the age and even milage. LEM is very good to their vehicles with no expense spared in maintenance and repair. I remember the service trucks I had to dive for them and even the old "beaters" were in top notch shape. After it's service for LEM it was, believe it or not, sold to an old couple who used it for their antique hobby. I bought it from the third owner who used it to tow his mini racing cars to Indiana for a year before he realized the cost of his hobby was too expensive for his family to support.

It has 64k on it now, no rust whatsoever, which is highly uncommon for Michigan, runs and drives like new, more room than I could ever need, at least until I install a skid mount. In comparison to newer cube trucks I've used, this one is actually in better shape then ones 10+ years newer. 

I'm still a small OMS, heading into my second year. I highly doubt I could even qualify for a loan or lease for a new $30-40k truck of it's equil, just for a mfg warranty. Besides, that route would be against my business model. I have been establishing credit, however I have not put myself into any debt I can't get out of within a few weeks time.

Yes, your truck is the most important tool. However we all have our limits on what is realistic.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

your doing the smart thing, build up some savings for emergencies and to cover materials when needed, when you have a years worth of expenses banked in an account you dont touch, then you can upgrade trucks and equipment...dont go into dept and get buried by it...


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

My 01 3500 has 47k on it. Drives like new. 
So I think there's a flow test through the Schraeder which would eliminate any doubt. I use all data diy to look up all the service procedures.


----------



## OldNelly (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm also a small OMS heading in my second year. I've got a '99 Chev 1500 truck with 125K on it, runs like a top. My van, a 2008 Ford E250, not so much. 69K on it and had to do the brakes and rotors on all four corners plus the front ball joints. Luckily my brother is a mechanic so all it cost was the parts and vast amounts of beer.

I'd rather spend my money upgrading and adding to the tool collection than on a vehicle payment. Just got a M18 Super Hawg on Monday, that thing is a beast!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

OldNelly said:


> I'm also a small OMS heading in my second year. I've got a '99 Chev 1500 truck with 125K on it, runs like a top. My van, a 2008 Ford E250, not so much. 69K on it and had to do the brakes and rotors on all four corners plus the front ball joints. Luckily my brother is a mechanic so all it cost was the parts and vast amounts of beer.
> 
> I'd rather spend my money upgrading and adding to the tool collection than on a vehicle payment. Just got a M18 Super Hawg on Monday, that thing is a beast!


That hawg is really nice! I was quite surprised by it considering all the doubts I had.

The first truck I used in plumbing was a brand new Chevy S10... That thing spent more time in the shop than making money it seemed.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I got a 97 ford box truck.. and I would rather put some money into it every few months over having to buy a new one and a steep payment that goes with it.... I got it with 32 ,000 miles on it a while back in 2013 and I am up to 91,000 on it now....

you never know what kind of sludge can be in your gas tank and dirty gas from 97 to now ..... I was having troubles with bad gas and finally went and changed out the fuel injectors which solved all of my problems....

its one thing no one really wants to change out but its something to consider if it keeps giving you fits...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> I got a 97 ford box truck.. and I would rather put some money into it every few months over having to buy a new one and a steep payment that goes with it.... I got it with 32 ,000 miles on it a while back in 2013 and I am up to 91,000 on it now....
> 
> you never know what kind of sludge can be in your gas tank and dirty gas from 97 to now ..... I was having troubles with bad gas and finally went and changed out the fuel injectors which solved all of my problems....
> 
> its one thing no one really wants to change out but its something to consider if it keeps giving you fits...


I remember you mentioning it: http://www.plumbingzone.com/f34/should-i-buy-49289/index2/ Still running good though? 

Picked it up Thursday night and was able to get Friday's jobs done. Started right up, no problems. They did inspect the tank for crud, and said it was very clean... but yeah, you never know what has been built up over the years. I've thought about putting some injection cleaner through it, but had a bad experience with that stuff in my first car. Cleaned the injectors, but also cleaned the rust out of the fuel lines causing all kinds of holes.

Too soon to tell, but I'm hoping this tuneup will help with gas milage. I was averaging 9.5 My first van, a Dodge with a 318, got 11mpg with very little room, so I'm willing to loose 2mpg in a heartbeat for what I have now.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> I remember you mentioning it: http://www.plumbingzone.com/f34/should-i-buy-49289/index2/ Still running good though?
> 
> Picked it up Thursday night and was able to get Friday's jobs done. Started right up, no problems. They did inspect the tank for crud, and said it was very clean... but yeah, you never know what has been built up over the years. I've thought about putting some injection cleaner through it, but had a bad experience with that stuff in my first car. Cleaned the injectors, but also cleaned the rust out of the fuel lines causing all kinds of holes.
> 
> Too soon to tell, but I'm hoping this tuneup will help with gas milage. I was averaging 9.5 My first van, a Dodge with a 318, got 11mpg with very little room, so I'm willing to loose 2mpg in a heartbeat for what I have now.


 
Gas mileage is not an issue... its a wash..... if you can carry everythign with you and you dont have to constantly make trips across town to get parts and water heaters it pays for itself usually every day.. in both gas savings and time spent driveing all day long.....back and forth..

also if you have a tommy gate on the back its like heaven on earth....

My 97 is beginning to rust out on the door panels and its beginning to look
a little rough .... I have been considering sinking the money into a new one 

You need to ask KC plumber how he likes his payment because he just bought a new box truck...


----------

